
Complex impedance matching using scalar measurements, math and resistors - peter_d_sherman
https://mightydevices.com/index.php/2019/08/complex-impedance-matching-using-scalar-measurements-math-and-resistors/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Now let’s divide by |Γ|^2−1:

a^2+2aRs|Γ|^2+1|Γ|^2−1+b^2=−Rs^2

This is somewhat similar to the circle equation in form of:

x^2+2xp+y^2=r^2"

(Note, cutting and pasting a math equation into text loses several important
details -- so this excerpt is a placeholder into the web page only... for the
correct equation, properly formatted, see the web page...)

